

Show HN: A Simpler Way to Search Google Images - samfisher83
http://gimagesearch.com/

======
xyby
"Paste an image into the box below and click search".

Ok. Hmm.. so how do I "paste an image"? I search for an image on my hard drive
and drag it onto the box. BOOM the image replaces the site. Looks like Chrome
opened the image as a new page. Back button. I mark the image in my folder,
open the context menu and chose "copy". Then I click on your box and chose
"paste". The filename gets pasted into the box and your site pops up a popup
"please paste an image". I try to copy the "Paste an image" text from your
page so I can ask you here what it means. Your site throws all kinds of stuff
in my way while I try to mark the text. For some reason the social media share
thing opens and closes erratically. I go here and type it by hand instead.

~~~
samfisher83
Thanks for the feedback.

You copy the image to the clipboard and paste it on the box and it will allow
you crop the image if necessary. I use it to take pictures and search for
parts of the picture.

